# Babies



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi my guinea pig meg had three lovly babies sat night. They all feeding well and all seem fit and healthy.:thumbup:

However saddly one has been born with no eyes.  

Due to this this baby will be spending the rest of their lives with use.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the baby born with no eyes. It must be awful for you but wouldn't it maybe be kinder to have this little mite PTS as I can't imagine him or her having much quality of life with no sight. Guinea pigs are naturally skittish any way but I should imagine it will be infinitely more scarey for this little babe in not actually being able to see whats happening. Just my opinion though and glad the other little pigs are thriving x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

> SOURCE
> 
> Microphthalmia is a congenital condition where the eye is either very small or non-existent, rendering the guinea pig blind.
> 
> According to VC Richardson, it is generally the result of breeding a roan X roan or dalmatian X dalmatian. These white guinea pigs are known as "lethals". They may also have disorders of the digestive system and the animal may be missing one or more teeth. In a roan X roan or dalmatian X dalmatian mating, there is a one in four chance of breeding a lethal. Severely affected guinea pigs will die. Responsible breeders will never intentionally mate these breeds.


So it may be a good idea for you to get the little one to a vet for a check over. Just incase there are other problems.

Is Meg the one that you recently re-homed?


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

yes had meg about 2 weeks and know she was preg.

Have been thinking of take little one to vets but if was another problem not much they can do.

It seems fit and health feeding well even trying the veg this morning. As long as he/she is feeding and seems healthy i'm, not thinking of PTS. He/she in no pain and is running around with the others you can't really tell until get really close.

I have friend coming round tonight to help sex them as can't seem to keep them still to look. lol


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

chrissielk said:


> Hi my guinea pig meg had three lovly babies sat night. They all feeding well and all seem fit and healthy.:thumbup:
> 
> However saddly one has been born with no eyes.
> 
> Due to this this baby will be spending the rest of their lives with use.


aww poor piggy! lol i'm sure it'll be fine and adjust quickly, i wouldn't worry about it  they're quite brainy and have good other senses


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

chrissielk said:


> yes had meg about 2 weeks and know she was preg.
> 
> Have been thinking of take little one to vets but if was another problem not much they can do.
> 
> ...


Whilst your decision is admirable, just watch out because some conditions don't become apparent for a little while.

I hope the lack of eyes is the only set back it has though, and he/she continues to thrive.

By the way, just where are the pictures of these little piggies?


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

Meg is the mummy one next to her is Maisy, one closes to use the other side is Micky havn't named the other girl yet so any ideas be good has to begin with a M.:thumbup:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

the blind piggie should do fine as long as there arent any other health problems. It will learn to use its other senses to make up for its site and they learn where things are in there cage if you dont move it about. Mum will also help show little one where things are. The only thing you may incounter its it finding its water bottle once found it will know where to go. But when old enough make sure they have plenty of hay greens etc as extra fluid also. goodluck my mates piggie is 4 now and never had a prob just a little bit more squittish than the others . They tend to talk to it before just putting there hands in to pet it so they dont frighten it to much.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

chrissielk said:


> havn't named the other girl yet so any ideas be good has to begin with a M.:thumbup:


Millie :thumbup:


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah millie will suit her


----------

